# I NEED A GOOOOOD FACE WASH.



## thaodotcom (Jun 6, 2005)

i've tried PROACTIV. my skin does not like it what so ever. it stopped the breakouts and everything, but my face started to peel ALOT and it made my face itch. I've had many friends that have used PROACTIV for many years, i followed their directions but my skin just doesn't like it.

SO, i am looking for a good face wash/moisturizer for my sensitive, oily skin. I like scrubs cus it seems to keep my face more soft.  I've tried neutrogena, dove, and cetaphil. None, are effective. I tried them for  a long period of time, and *NO DIFFRENCE! HELP ME!* I'm dying for smooth clear skin, like many of you gorgeous girls here!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 6, 2005)

try the bodyshop tea tree line, or if you can get it, the diadermine purity line.

I have a dry sensitive skin, and I loved the purity line, it stopped my break outs. I had to stop it, because a line for oily skin would make my redness worse, according to my beautitian.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 8, 2005)

Philosophy- I love their face wash (I can't think of the exact name for it).  Its in the "makeup optional kit" its helped my face, I mean my face feels really clean when I wash with it -  no residue at all.  Its a huge difference.  But I still break out but not as bad if I use it morning and night - I'm bad about not washing my face at night though.


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 8, 2005)

Murad refreshing cleanser.  The best stuff I've ever found.  It controls oil, keeps my skin pretty clear and is not really drying like some other stuff is.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 8, 2005)

I have heard GREAT things about Murad!!! I would seriously consider trying that....a friend of mine with acne used it, and he really loved it!


----------



## martygreene (Jun 8, 2005)

Personally, I'm partial to the Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity line.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Personally, I'm partial to the Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity line._

 
I've used this line too, its good stuff and its cheaper than philosophy, I'd use it again.  I switch around on cleansers a lot.  That was my last summer cleanser.


----------



## thaodotcom (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Personally, I'm partial to the Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity line._

 
sodo, they come all in one package? if not what do i need to purchase?


----------



## glamella (Jun 9, 2005)

DDF & Murad and fantastic skincare lines! I have used mostly DDF products for years. My estethician uses Murad & Ilove getting facial from her because my skin stays glowing for days.

Also, Proactive has BP, which always makes me peel too. Have you tried retinol instead? I use Green Cream 6% (the Linda Sy website sells it) and it has really cleared up my skin *and* it's fantastic anti-aging. And w/ any of these you should use a good sunblock daily.


----------



## diesel (Jun 9, 2005)

If you have a LUSH nearby, I've always been sketchy about their products because Paula Begoun (cosmetics cop) hates them. But a friend pointed me to Coal Face, a black licorice root bar soap, and I really like it so far. Plus for $5 CAN for a trial-size bar of soap, it's not a huge investment.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thaodotcom* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
Personally, I'm partial to the Bath and Body Works Pure Simplicity line.

 
sodo, they come all in one package? if not what do i need to purchase?_

 
They do have little sampler packs that are very affordable, but the full-size bottles are on sale buy one, get one free right now (this will probably end this week, so if you want to take advantage of it, I'd go now).

I'm not sure your skin type, but there are a few differant formulas of cleanser, moisturizer, serums, and other treatments. I like the whole line, both facial products and body products. I'm partial though to:
Pumpkin masque
Almond scrub
Pomagranite scrub
Neem masque
and both the Rice and Oat lines of cleanser/moisturizer (I use oat in the summer and rice in the winter)

Here's the link to read about them online: http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/brow...aily_face_care


----------



## thaodotcom (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks so much!


----------



## calandre (Jun 11, 2005)

ren

http://www.renskincare.com/index1.ph...1&suid=BAA

korres

http://www.korres.com/


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 5, 2008)

Aveeno or clinique!!


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 5, 2008)

I looooove pretty much anything by Neostrata. Their AHA line is a real standout. I found personally, that cleansers didn't have a big impact on whether I had smooth skin. Once I switched to using an AHA I found that there was a noticeable improvement on my skin. You have to watch though, because a cleanser that is not PH balanced will "deactivate" the AHAs, so I always use a makeup remover first and follow up with a ph balanced cleanser. I've had good luck with just about everythng I've tried by them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I believe that you have to get it from a Physician in the USA, but is available in the skin care isle in Canada.


----------



## Shaquille (Sep 5, 2008)

try LUSH for face wash..

I am in love with these 3
- Fresh Farmacy
- Ocean Salt
- Coal Face - you might want to try this one as it makes oily skin dry.. 

as for moisturizer.. I can't help you much 'cause my skin is a combo (my cheeks are dry though) and I use glysolid when it comes to winter..

a friend of mine though, her face is oily and sensitive and she said she uses tinted moisturizer by physician's formula and she's very happy with the result..


----------



## lainz (Sep 6, 2008)

absolutely love philosophy's purity cleaner. i havent tried the foaming one..don't really want to cuz the original one leaves me squeaky clean which i looooove!!!


----------



## lara (Sep 6, 2008)

Mario Badescu's Enzyme Cleansing Gel.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 6, 2008)

Clean & Clear's Daily Pore Cleanser (Oil Free) is one of the best I have used.

I've been using it for about 2 months now, and I have not had a zit on my face since. Which is kind of a crazy thought.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joytheobscure* 

 
_Philosophy- I love their face wash (I can't think of the exact name for it).  Its in the "makeup optional kit" its helped my face, I mean my face feels really clean when I wash with it -  no residue at all.  Its a huge difference.  But I still break out but not as bad if I use it morning and night - I'm bad about not washing my face at night though._

 
PURITY i love it works and cleans really good


----------

